# NISMO..



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I just thought I would share some bits and bobs I have got together for my R34 GTR. 





















*NISMO rear bumper extension and side skirts..*












Although my GTR has near mint interior mats, I thought a spare set would be a good idea just in case..





















I havent the foggiest how this fits but I bought this as the stock gearknob on my R34 has a rather unslightly mark on it.. 











I have the side skirts and the rear extensions, and it seemed right that I go for one of these..

*NISMO Z Tune front bumper..*



















































Just need to get an OEM GTR emblem. First things first though I need to find a trustworthy and reputable bodyshop so I can have these Z Tune aero parts painted and fitted.. Any suggestions?! 


Oh and some pictures of NISMO literature; havent a clue what they say, but cool nonetheless.. 

































I have to say a *MASSIVE* thank you to _matty32_ and _Miguel_ at Newera for their time and help. Simply brilliant guys and the service is impeccable. :thumbsup:


Thanks for looking..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

And some pictures of my R34 GTR for those that have not seen her..































CE28s, NISMO lugs, and S-Tune suspension including front and rear stabilizer bars also supplied by Newera!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

it will look even better, if thats possible.

congratulations


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Dont normally like R34's but thats Beautiful! 
:thumbsup:
bob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd like a set of those sill and rear bumper extensions.... they'll look ace!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/91081-newera-34-gt-r-omori-tune.html

thats what they look like on a BB34 (mine)


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Awesome very nice stuff. The 34 is transformed with the bumber extensions i think, plus you have possibly one of the best wheels on the market, lucky you!


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Tasty shots of your '34 there bud, very tidy


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

every 34 i see without the z tune aero kit above seems to have something "missing"

it doesnt look right without them


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Matty get some of those wheels on your barge..... I mean beast! :chuckle:
They look the dogs! 

Bob


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

their hideous, what ever you were thinking when you ordered them!!!!!!!!!! I really want to help you out, and i think you need help.........................so im going to come over tonight and take all those pieces away from you. You'll (I'll) feel so much better for it LOL!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

lmao @ davew. You are a very thoughtful man!! 

Thanks all for the kind comments; appreciate it!!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

really nice kadir , i got the same colour car as yours parked up somewhere doing nowt and am thinking of dong this as well , but ive seen another really special r32 for sale and im in two minds ............

i always take my cars to your neck of woods to get painted and if you need pointing in the right direction feel free to PM (shit hot painter ) . :clap:


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Wicked looking car. The wheels would look better in steel silver and match the car. Oh, by the way for your information, the Nismo literature, interpreted say's, give all the part's received and your car immediately to PUPSI, today, now, A.S.A.P.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

bobwoolmer said:


> really nice kadir , i got the same colour car as yours parked up somewhere doing nowt and am thinking of dong this as well , but ive seen another really special r32 for sale and im in two minds ............
> 
> i always take my cars to your neck of woods to get painted and if you need pointing in the right direction feel free to PM (shit hot painter ) . :clap:



Cheers! Will bear that in mind, need to get the funds together for the paint first. And keep the R34 and get that special R32 too!! :thumbsup:


And pupsi, you are an epic translator.. I think though on this occasion, its a good thing I dont know Japanese lol!!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

pupsi said:


> The wheels would look better in steel silver and match the car.


No, no, no, no!!!! So not true!
That would look too normal in my mind! Would look just like a ford focus! 
Look spot on as they are!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bobster - i dont think i can afford those wheels my friend they are very expensive + not sure how long im keeping the barge for anyways


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

More quality parts for a quality car:thumbsup:


----------



## AWD Freak (Oct 17, 2005)

Kadir just needs to start driving it instead of washing it heheh, alright matey, can ya guess who this is? hahah


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

That's one lovely looking car man is that clean,great pictures,if ever your over in Ireland you can drop by and help me clean mine:chuckle::bowdown1:.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

iano C said:


> That's one lovely looking car man is that clean,great pictures,if ever your over in Ireland you can drop by and help me clean mine:chuckle::bowdown1:.


ill drop by and clean yours if you want :chuckle:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

by the way nice car kadir :bowdown1:

where about in london are you


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Congratulations with the parts purchase Kadir
True quality parts that will transform the looks of your already stunning 34:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

its looks awesome as it is! love the wheels, car colour everything!!! my girlfriend is a very very good sprayer!!!!! hint hint! lol


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

parts look incredible... best bodykit you can choose for a 34!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Graphtuner said:


> parts look incredible... best bodykit you can choose for a 34!


it is sadly not cheap now esp as the yen rate is 120 / £


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.. 

Yen rate is no good now! Which isnt a bad thing as it means less spending.. 

Special thanks also to Terje and NickM.. And of course dear matty!!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

your car is stunning kadir.

It is too clean are you going to be ok driving it or is it trailored everywhere?? 

do we get to see this bit of car porn at the halfway house meet on the 31st? If youre out ill have to atleast make some effort to clean it then so mine doesnt look like a tramp compared to your gent!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

The rate bottomed out at 124.6 this month (Interbank rate).

When I bought and tuned my car it was 220-255.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You and me both nick !

It's so crap ATM

Kadir come to hwh


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Awsome parts Kadir, The Z tune front was certainly the best modification i made to my R34 when i had it, so much more aggressive looking

James.


----------



## irishboy1977 (May 25, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Dont normally like R34's but thats Beautiful!
> :thumbsup:
> bob


whats not to like ??!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

irishboy1977 said:


> whats not to like ??!


Arrrgh just seem a bit on the lardy side for my liking!
:thumbsup:
Still I would kick one out of bed for f*****g!

Bob


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lovely car mate!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats with your new parts Kadir, they look great and your 34 is going to look amazing with the Nismo parts on it! :thumbsup: thrust me, I have spend alot of time with Terje and his 34 and it looks soo right and aggressive in the flesh! :bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Terje has a superb R34 GTR.. 

Thanks again for the kind words..!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Kadir really super-nice pics of your awesome GTR, and great new parts :clap::thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i still don't like the car ,lol


----------

